# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 Store Error



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Windows 8.1 Error 
Hi everyone;
My nephew Asus laptop get error when try to open Windows Store, I try all solution in the net could not fix it, please could you help?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

Have you not tried the Refresh option as it advises - if you have that option How to restore, refresh or reset your PC - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

A *Refresh* will reinstall Windows and loose all of your files.
Try this: Fix: Something Happened & Windows Store Is No Longer Working


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

Refreshing window not my option for now I'll lose all my Apps and activations


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*



spunk.funk said:


> A *Refresh* will reinstall Windows and loose all of your files.
> Try this: Fix: Something Happened & Windows Store Is No Longer Working


Yes I try all of this options!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

According to the link that I've posted, a Refresh doesn't affect your personal files or settings although you would have to reinstall any programs that you had installed since you got the computer.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

Thank you but waiting for more suggestions?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

If S.F's suggestion doesn't work then you may have to bite the bullet and perform a Refresh.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

I tried to refresh 3 times every time failed to refresh with inserting CD!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Store Error*

Download the ISO image for* Seatools *in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD will need to be replaced.


----------

